# Recovery from neutering -- 2 weeks???



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Just back from the vet, who said that although Nunuk is looking absolutely great and the wound from his neutering is healing very well, to keep him quiet for another week. (He was neutered last Thursday.). I didn't have the courage to tell him that I've been giving Nunuk his normal exercise since yesterday.

Question is -- how long did you wait until your pup was back to a normal exercise regime after his neutering?

The wound is small (they did a great job), superficially almost completely healed, and he's obviously feeling fine. No sign of tearing or infection. 

Is the vet being overly-cautious, or am I being overly-optimistic?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi was spayed on the Monday and pretty loathed to leave her bed until Thurs. She was booked for wound check the following day and all was well. She had a short 15 min lead walk Thurs eve and vet said continue with them, as often as I wanted until stitches out on the following Wed. She had about 4 walks per day building up to morning and eve ones 30 mins. Stitches out and back to running off lead with her mates altho I kept it to sensible amounts of play for the first week or so.

If your boy is fine and I dont think neutering is quite as invasive as spaying??? then possibly continue as you are but be cautious of overdoing things too much because of the vets advice.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Neutering isnt as bad as spaying. 
Each dog is different. When Alf was done, he had normalish exercise after about 4/5days, i.e. kept on lead and only walked for around the half hr mark.
Arnie (little ****) got at his stitches so he was under housearrest for a bit longer.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Merlin had dissolvable stitches. I didn't need to go back to the vet at all, but was advised to give him lead-only exercise for 10 days afterwards. No problems 

Cuba cat when spayed (same vets) also had dissolvable, no check up either. She had to stay indoors & keep her lampshade on for 10 days (which she hated) but everything was fine there too.


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

I usually recommend that my patients keep quiet for 3-5 days after neutering. But, no swimming or bathing for 14 days.


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

In truth, he's been back up to 80% by day 6, 90% on day 7, and 100% as of yesterday (day 8). He seems hale and hearty. The wound looks completely healed, though I'll keep a close eye on it.

No sign of any behaviour change. He's the same Dog with Gusto that he was before neutering. 

Helpful to know to hold off on the swimming.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

The lady at the pet store said that the effects of neutering in terms of lowered aggression may take 4 or 5 months to completely manifest. Apparently the hormones take that long to work through the system. That's the first I've heard anyone mention it. It makes sense -- does that accord with your dog's experience?

She also noted that there _will_ be the immediate effect of other male dogs not seeing him as a threat.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Dr.Marie said:


> I usually recommend that my patients keep quiet for 3-5 days after neutering. But, no swimming or bathing for 14 days.


that sounds more sensible. It is only a skin incision and a bit of swelling, why on earth would they want longer than that to recover.


----------



## emilia1984 (Mar 8, 2010)

Zico's been back to normal exercise since Wednesday (so, Day 6 after the op). 

The vets had recommended that we keep him on-lead for 10 days, but on his walk on Weds night he was doing his best Bambi impression, so we decided there and then off-lead it was 

He had his check-up on Monday and all was well, and we've kept an eye on the wound, and it's absolutely fine.

I've heard conflicting reports about how long it takes for the hormones to work through the system - anything from 8 weeks to six months. I guess a lot of it may depend on the size, breed of dog, perhaps?

My friend's Boxer had his op done about four weeks ago, and he was quite the humper beforehand. Since the op, no more humping whatsoever, so that seems like quite a quick reaction to the op.


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

> The lady at the pet store said that the effects of neutering in terms of lowered aggression may take 4 or 5 months to completely manifest.


I don't know if I would agree with that. After 2-3 weeks the testosterone will be out of his system. There may be some learned behaviours that need to be fixed though. But, any benefits from neutering should be seen within the first 3 weeks.


----------

